# Ok How Do I Check A Rolex?



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I gave up on the official Rolex website, what a load of advertising and bull







all I wanted to do was check a serial number for a watch I am thinking of buying....do you think there was anywhere there?

Would anyone here know the web address for this facility? All I need to do is check the serial number I have been given.

Thanks

best regards David


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nearly all watch manufacturer web sites are full of marketing bison (bigger than bull







)

If you Google _rolex +"serial numbers"_ you'll find loads of resources that tell you the manufacturing date based on the serial number. I don't know of any that provide more comprehensive info though.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, I was hoping there would be online resource for checking the state...ie the legitamacy of said watch.

But I shall google







for a while now.

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Nearly all watch manufacturer web sites are full of marketing bison (bigger than bull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had a quick look at Roy's site just in case I've been missing the bull. Nowt there he must have hid it well


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly all watch manufacturer web sites are full of marketing bison (bigger than bull
> ...


It's not hidden, I do not do Bull,


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

There is a lost/stolen register for Rolex watches.

According to another web site there is a telephone number 01322 553454.

Did a google on the number and found this:

Rolex Bexley

Check your Rolex against their 'lost or stolen' register

Tel (01322) 553454

They will ask for your home address, land line telephone number, watch serial number and model number. The service is free and they will call you back with the result.


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Wouldnm't that land you in it if you had bought a stolen jobbie?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats great, just what I wanted.....I rang them and got a recorded message saying any information I may give may be given to the police etc etc........and then just waited and waited and waited......maybe the message answering machine was stolen!







useless bunch of dopey dina's......

It's always such a pleasure to deal with Roy.......when is that new RLT GMT coming out Roy?









Oh well I'll try again...

Best regards David



fredbloggs said:


> Wouldnm't that land you in it if you had bought a stolen jobbie?


Yes........I think the idea is to do what I am doing, check before you buy.

Best regards David


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

David,

pm me for a link that might help.

Dave.........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

DONT send it to Rolex for a service, I know of a guy who did that, they sent him a letter saying the watch was on their stolen register and they were keeping it and informing the police!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> DONT send it to Rolex for a service, I know of a guy who did that, they sent him a letter saying the watch was on their stolen register and they were keeping it and informing the police!


Well in all fairness thats exactly what they tell you on the recorded answer machine when you ring them, also of course in law if you buy stolen property you have no right to it anyway.......










So....yes.....don't send it to Rolex


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

go into a website called watch searcher, http://www.watchsearcher.com/ check your watch immediatlely and if ok you get a printout certificate and it is registered at their site

cheers

sam


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Sam.......a site that should be in everyones favorites.....

Best regards David

BTW I decided against the Rolex GMT....am going for the SMP GMT


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

sssammm said:


> go into a website called watch searcher, http://www.watchsearcher.com/ check your watch immediatlely and if ok you get a printout certificate and it is registered at their site
> 
> cheers
> 
> sam


So as long as I can find the serial number I can register any watch as my own?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

you have to register you details on the site first, every clean watch you register gets a cert saying the watch is not lost or stolen, and a reference number that can be checked on the site,

dont know what would happen with a dodgy one, probably a visit

sam


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> I gave up on the official Rolex website, what a load of advertising and bull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phone Rolex UK (Kent) - There is a telephone number for lost and stolen watches. You will have to give them the serial number and .. YOUR telephone number and they will call you back (or send the police aorund)



pg tips said:


> DONT send it to Rolex for a service, I know of a guy who did that, they sent him a letter saying the watch was on their stolen register and they were keeping it and informing the police!


Correct, if the watch is stolen they will do that.

But

If is all in order - for Â£160 + VAt - Rolex will do a full service (very good too) and give out a one year warranty certificate too.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

ENY55V said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on the official Rolex website, what a load of advertising and bull
> ...


And for sure if it was my watch that was stolen I'd want them to........I support the effort they make completely even if it does close down one source of a cheap watch!









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok then, I went and had a real good look at an Explorer yesterday.....still not convinced, they may have the "name" and in house movement as well as a huge reputation (although what for is a good question, what a crappy lightweight cheap feeling bracelet







) but I am really not happy with the hands and dial design, much prefer the SMP GMT face.

My problem is I love the explorer type bezel design and the SMP face ( and build quality feel ).....I wonder if the two companies would consider merging for me?









I'm off to sulk........









best regards David


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I must admit that, when I bought my Rolex (GMT Master II), I was amazed at how light it felt. The chap in the shop found this surprising and wondered whether I was comparing its weight to certain large Breitling models! But, for me, the light weight was a bonus as I don't like heavy watches and, not liking bracelets either, I've got my Rolex on a NATO. If I get an Explorer, that'll no doubt end up on a NATO too.

The dial/hands probably account for 90% of my attraction to a particular watch. If I didn't like the Rolex dial/hands (which I do) but liked the SMP ones (which I don't particularly), I'd buy the SMP (which I haven't)... if you see what I mean


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> The dial/hands probably account for 90% of my attraction to a particular watch. If I didn't like the Rolex dial/hands (which I do) but liked the SMP ones (which I don't particularly), I'd buy the SMP (which I haven't)... if you see what I mean


Yep...absolutely agree....so I will probablly end up buying the SMP GMT, but I know if I do there will always be that nagging feeling that I could have bought a (cue, rays of light from heavenly place with harp music in background) Rolex









Stupid thing is, the Rolex isn't "the best" watch in the world either! Just got that bloody name.

Just a thought, does anyone here know where it might be possible to get custom printed/etched bezels made? I reckon it would be worth the expense to get exactly what I want







( and stop me pestering you all with my whinnings about GMT watches







)

best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What do you want on a bezel?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> What do you want on a bezel?


Like this please?


















Nothing complicated, just a little different.....and IMHO easy to read.......why the hell should I have to read a 24hr display? I'm not in the military or a train driver









Best regards David


----------

